# I'm looking to improve standing pedaling



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

I have gotten back into riding and live in the NY/NJ area. I've found that my old habits of seated climbing are not helpful in technical rocky and uphill terrain. Besides more riding what are some good exercises to improve standing pedaling endurance. My legs seem to turn into jelly after a while lately. I'm not a gym rat and prefer something I can do at home without equipment.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

The closest motion I can think of, would be step ups on a box/step.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Climb stairs. Lots and lots of stairs.
=sParty


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

Squat thrusts, 20 a set, work up to 100 over five weeks.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

Mountainfrog said:


> Squat thrusts, 20 a set, work up to 100 over five weeks.


I remember squat thrusts well from Navy boot camp.


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

old_er said:


> I remember squat thrusts well from Navy boot camp.


We did them in Air Force boot camp also, ha, ha.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

If you'd rather _not_ ride your bike, then yes, walking stairs and steep hills will help. Pedaling might be better, though.

-F


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

just stand a lot more, in fact, all the time on practice rides. nuke your legs, repeat. don't quit, it should hurt.

standing well and being able to snap in and out w/o speed loss... takes practice beyond leg work off the bike....

if you want to be able to snap, stand up, jam, sit back down...
you have to _stand on the bike a lot_ or _stand a lot on the stationary _and practice all of it...

then on rides when you could benefit you'll snap in and out of standing like no big deal


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

My cure for all ails on a bike.

Get a singlespeed and ride that for a while.

You won't know yourself after a few weeks.


----------



## robbbery (Jan 12, 2021)

Whatever you do to cross train, Just a reminder to please watch out for your knee health! Build up slowly, try not to bend your knees too far under load, etc. Just remember that your knee health is much more important than being able to clean technical climbs. Once your knees go, it's goodbye biking (at least, biking as you've known it).


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Listen to Velobike.

Going to a single speed was life changing for me.

You don’t have change anything on your bike. Pick a set of gears and don’t shift out of it for a few rides.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

tk1971 said:


> Listen to Velobike.
> 
> Going to a single speed was life changing for me.
> 
> You don't have change anything on your bike. Pick a set of gears and don't shift out of it for a few rides.


+1. You'll be amazed at what you can climb in a relatively big gear after a few weeks.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Velobike said:


> Get a singlespeed and ride that for a while.


I don't know about curing all ails, but if improving your standing climbing and technical climbing is your goal, switching to single speed is likely the biggest bang for the buck. Maybe pick up a cheap SS and ride it 1 day a week at a local place where there are a lot of rollers.

Even if you don't switch 100%, just part timing on single speed has huge payoffs.


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

old_er said:


> I have gotten back into riding and live in the NY/NJ area. I've found that my old habits of seated climbing are not helpful in technical rocky and uphill terrain. Besides more riding what are some good exercises to improve standing pedaling endurance. My legs seem to turn into jelly after a while lately. I'm not a gym rat and prefer something I can do at home without equipment.


Squats are great even freestanding, but you need good form to not hurt your knees. There are some great yoga exercises out there that can also help for lower leg strength without buying any equipment, and will make you feel great.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fleas said:


> If you'd rather _not_ ride your bike, then yes, walking stairs and steep hills will help. Pedaling might be better, though.
> 
> -F


This👆☝


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Yep. Borrow a single speed.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

Ogre said:


> I don't know about curing all ails, but if improving your standing climbing and technical climbing is your goal, switching to single speed is likely the biggest bang for the buck. Maybe pick up a cheap SS and ride it 1 day a week at a local place where there are a lot of rollers.
> 
> Even if you don't switch 100%, just part timing on single speed has huge payoffs.


For me, it was my willingness to try harder, to go all out on a climb on a single speed. And it happened repeatedly on every ride because how many climbs are easy in a 32-19 gear? The progress in what I could clean came so fast initially, it was almost intoxicating. It's a great motivator.

I don't have a single speed anymore but I still like to climb long stretches in a big gear at 50-60 rpm. It feels good to mix up seated spinning and standing mashing efforts on long rides once you acquire the strength to do so. I end up with less muscle tightness afterwards vs. all seated climbing.


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

Few year back had my seat clamp break and ended up having to ride 5 miles without a seat. It was really an eye opening experience on how much you use your seat. Maybe take off your seat and go do some short rides without a seat?


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

In2falling said:


> Few year back had my seat clamp break and ended up having to ride 5 miles without a seat. It was really an eye opening experience on how much you use your seat. Maybe take off your seat and go do some short rides without a seat?


Good idea/ though I would say just lower the seat to trials riding levels. Even without a jagged broken seat post, having your seat post jab into your leg could be painful or cause an injury.


----------



## cvs (Jun 23, 2006)

a fun single speed! like a few others are mention above, this is it.

your legs and lower back will be come strong!!! your cardio will be greatly improved! You just don't have a choice, your forced to get over those hills and fast. I don't think anything else will prepare you as well and your still on a bike.

yes it can kinda suck for the flats and possibly the downs because you cant pedal into anything but the XC workout is worth it! oh did i mention the uphill sucks too!!!!! yes it does.

kona honzo st! start with a 32x21 and just start making it tougher 32x20,32x19,32x18...

i rode this way for ~10yrs+, still do but, now i usually ride 11-28 rear cassette with my seat usually dropped 90% of the time; and just stand. I started using a cassette due to enduro riding where i want to pedal into jumps. Single speeding sucks for this because your forced to never slow down, you have to maintain speed and removing the breaks isn't good enough; a lot of jumps you just need more speed!


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

Interesting responses especially getting a single speed. If I could ride more I would but three hour round trip commute eats into available time. . Guess I'll have to retire and ride more.


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

Weight loss can make a huge difference.

Working on technique will help too. Try to keep your knees bent and your weight centered. Try not to lock out your knees. A good way to ease yourself into it is to try and raise up just off the saddle for a few pedal strokes at a time when riding along on flat ground. The idea is to be able to rise out of the saddle without breaking you seated pedal cadence. 

After that becomes comfortable, learn to throw in an upshift right before rising out of the saddle. Time it so you don't have to lose pedal strokes. Get the timing right and get good technique, and you'll find you don't have to rely on sheer muscle as much. 

Back muscles can often be the weakest link. Working on good posture off the bike will help. Do "Hip Hinge" exercises. Hardtail SS'ers will definitely stick it to your back muscles, and if you can push through and make it out the other side your riding will be stronger. But that's a real sink-or-swim thing. Where "sinking" == lower back injury. That might not be the first thing to do for an "older" rider getting back into riding. Maybe save that for Phase II of advanced training later in the season.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Practice practice practice.
You will find out what works and what does not work.
A strong core helps a lot!


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

old_er said:


> Interesting responses especially getting a single speed. If I could ride more I would but three hour round trip commute eats into available time. . Guess I'll have to retire and ride more.


I do a short strength workout twice a week but I find it helps me maintain good form/posture descending more than it helps me climb. I did a lot more weight training for a long time and don't find it helpful to do more if riding well is my priority.

If you're pressed for time, maybe an indoor bike would help? Turn the resistance up high, stand, and mash it out at 50 rpm for as long as you can. Then drop the resistance, sit down, and pedal easy to recover. Then repeat. 30 minutes 2-3 times a week will help a lot if you only have time for real rides on weekends.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Dawgprimo said:


> ... A strong core helps a lot!


That was the point behind my singlespeed suggestion.

Just ride the bike in interesting places and the strong core comes as a side benefit without having to do any 'exercise'. (I'm too lazy to exercise)


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

old_er said:


> Interesting responses especially getting a single speed. If I could ride more I would but three hour round trip commute eats into available time. . Guess I'll have to retire and ride more.


I was hitting a wall in my riding. I can only ride once a week but I also have family obligations, which limits where I go and how far I can ride.

By riding a single speeding, I not only improved my riding in every way, but I got in a really good workout in a short amount of time.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

tk1971 said:


> I was hitting a wall in my riding. I can only ride once a week but I also have family obligations, which limits where I go and how far I can ride.
> 
> By riding a single speeding, I not only improved my riding in every way, but I got in a really good workout in a short amount of time.


My riding is primarily for fun, that being said I do challenge myself and the terrain is not easy. Buying another bike when I have limited riding time does not make sense to me. I will incorporate some exercises and just keep riding my SC Tallboy. I keep looking forward to retirement to do the things i dream about doing when I am at work. Hopefully that will happen within around three years.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

old_er said:


> My riding is primarily for fun, that being said I do challenge myself and the terrain is not easy. Buying another bike when I have limited riding time does not make sense to me. I will incorporate some exercises and just keep riding my SC Tallboy. I keep looking forward to retirement to do the things i dream about doing when I am at work. Hopefully that will happen within around three years.


As stated earlier, you can just leave your current bike in one gear and simply resist the urge to change it.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Start doing standing climbs regularly- a min or two and then rest with seated climbing- repeat away as much as you can and 2-3 times a week. I prefer seated climbing on rocky uphills but I'm really light on the seat so I kind of stand off and on. I hated my SS Hardtail so that standing did not work out but I stand and climb on my road and gravel bike and that has helped me stand more.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Replace the cassette on your current bike with higher gearing for a while (11-32, 11-28). Similar benefits to a SS without the commitment.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

sgltrak said:


> Replace the cassette on your current bike with higher gearing for a while (11-32, 11-28). Similar benefits to a SS without the commitment.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

old_er said:


> If I could ride more I would but three hour round trip commute eats into available time.


I've lost countless thousands of dollars because I refuse to commute. I'd likely have earned twice as much money over the past 20 years if I'd been willing to commute to work.

I've gained countless bike rides and evenings with my family in return.

I'll take the evening bike rides and time with my family.

Last night's ride... after work.










I know a lot of people don't have the option, but if you are choosing money over time... it's food for thought.


----------



## quite.right (Sep 29, 2016)

Before going singlespeed and ruin your knees try Bulgarian Split Squats, bodyweight (overhead) squats, single leg deadlifts and lunges at home at first. Focus on hips not on tights.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

quite.right said:


> Before going singlespeed and ruin your knees try Bulgarian Split Squats, bodyweight (overhead) squats, single leg deadlifts and lunges at home at first. Focus on hips not on tights.


Single speeding 1 ride a week is not going to ruin your knees any more than Bulgarian Squats are.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

Ogre said:


> I've lost countless thousands of dollars because I refuse to commute. I'd likely have earned twice as much money over the past 20 years if I'd been willing to commute to work.
> 
> I've gained countless bike rides and evenings with my family in return.
> 
> ...


I understand exactly where you are coming from. I wish it was a simple solution but it's not. My reality however is that I have taken that money and put it towards retirement. I am looking at the real possibility of retiring within the next three years and I am only 55. Then I will not have to wedge everything into a weekend. My life does not revolve around riding but it is part of life that I enjoy. I will ride regardless of my ability to pedal standing effectively.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

old_er said:


> I understand exactly where you are coming from. I wish it was a simple solution but it's not. My reality however is that I have taken that money and put it towards retirement. I am looking at the real possibility of retiring within the next three years and I am only 55. Then I will not have to wedge everything into a weekend. My life does not revolve around riding but it is part of life that I enjoy. I will ride regardless of my ability to pedal standing effectively.


I hear ya on all counts. Though the retirement part is more about how you spend as much as how much you make though.


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

Velobike said:


> My cure for all ails on a bike.
> 
> Get a singlespeed and ride that for a while.
> 
> You won't know yourself after a few weeks.


This. I've been SS only for almost 20 years. Get a pair of alt bars that allow you to pull up as you push down and hammer.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

To me it really doesn't sound like a leg strength problem, more like a lack of fitness, doing some over-under intervals would probably pay dividends.
With a SS you're basically forced to do intervals to clean a climb, I like doing repeats on a road bike because it's more consistent and controlled.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

quite.right said:


> Before going singlespeed and ruin your knees try Bulgarian Split Squats, bodyweight (overhead) squats, single leg deadlifts and lunges at home at first. Focus on hips not on tights.


Or just ride a single speed and don't ruin your knees.
Much easier.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

quite.right said:


> Before going singlespeed and ruin your knees try Bulgarian Split Squats, bodyweight (overhead) squats, single leg deadlifts and lunges at home at first. Focus on hips not on tights.


It does not ruin your knees. That is a myth.

It strengthens them.

And you don't have to do all those boring senseless exercises...


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm guessing a few of you have single speed bike shops and are trying to move some product . Not buying another bike, my CFO asks what is wrong with new bike  .
I looked up Bulgarian Split Squats, maybe something to work up to but my knees were looking at me and saying what did we do to you that was so bad.
@upstateSC-rider is correct that there is a lack of fitness. I am working on improving that and incorporating some basic exercises to help with strength.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I think everyone has missed the mark here. Go to the pump track. Find a pump track. Travel if you have to.

Do you stand at the pump track? Yes.
Do you use your whole body and much brain at the pump track? Yes.
Do you improve your balance, hop, pop, and other techniques at the pump track? Yes.
Do you build anaerobic power at the pump track? Yes.
Do you have fun playing with speed, power, and gravity? Yes.
Do you learn how to get free speed while others are riding stupid at the pump track? Yes.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

cesan20579 said:


> *Tadalista* 20mg
> 
> *Vidalista 20mg* Company Call
> 
> ...


Damn, It always comes down to ED.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

bitflogger said:


> I think everyone has missed the mark here. Go to the pump track. Find a pump track. Travel if you have to.
> 
> Do you stand at the pump track? Yes.
> Do you use your whole body and much brain at the pump track? Yes.
> ...


No pump tracks around here. My issues isn't at speed, it is slow climbs picking through wonderful northeast rock gardens. I think the solution is to keep on working on riding through that stuff and maintaining some momentum.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

old_er said:


> I'm guessing a few of you have single speed bike shops and are trying to move some product...


Nah, just a 75 year old who rides a rigid singlespeed against people with full suspension geared bikes in 24 hour races, including National, European, and World Championships, and when people ask what exercise I do to be fit for riding the bike, I look blankly at them and say, "I ride my bike, I hate exercise."

No aches, no pains, good knees and take no supplements.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

Velobike said:


> Nah, just a 75 year old who rides a rigid singlespeed against people with full suspension geared bikes in 24 hour races, including National, European, and World Championships, and when people ask what exercise I do to be fit for riding the bike, I look blankly at them and say, "I ride my bike, I hate exercise."
> 
> No aches, no pains, good knees and take no supplements.


Congratulations!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

old_er said:


> No pump tracks around here. My issues isn't at speed, it is slow climbs picking through wonderful northeast rock gardens. I think the solution is to keep on working on riding through that stuff and maintaining some momentum.


Pump tracks help pretty much everything. Take a road trip!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

old_er said:


> No pump tracks around here. My issues isn't at speed, it is slow climbs picking through wonderful northeast rock gardens. I think the solution is to keep on working on riding through that stuff and maintaining some momentum.


Pumping can be free speed but it's not just that. Look up the technique. Pumping is a really important skill if you want to conquer more.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

bitflogger said:


> Pumping can be free speed but it's not just that. Look up the technique. Pumping is a really important skill if you want to conquer more.


I understand the technique and use it. I asked what I thought was a simple question about some basic exercises to improve standing pedaling. I have found some.
I really have no interest in going to a pump track, maybe me just being a bit of an old fart. I would rather go to my favorite trails and work on my riding.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Yep, a pump track won't do much for standing pedaling.


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

I still can’t peddle standing up from knee surgery 2 years ago. My small victory is being able to stand up to absorb hits vs sitting the entire ride. I can’t even get to the attack position yet. Not enough leg strength. I’m doing good just to get my heels down. Once the wet season is over I think I can get there. Climbing hills, short of the gym (freakin COVID) is the best thing for my quad.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

old_er said:


> I understand the technique and use it. I asked what I thought was a simple question about some basic exercises to improve standing pedaling. I have found some.
> I really have no interest in going to a pump track, maybe me just being a bit of an old fart. I would rather go to my favorite trails and work on my riding.





NordieBoy said:


> Yep, a pump track won't do much for standing pedaling.


I can only guess the two of you have minimal or no experience with it. Our trail region has a few of them, and where I was a ski area director we purposely built pump terrain for our lessons, learning and it's been part of why clinic/coach/lesson people seek them. We have near 200 people per year now partaking in lessons and clinics. Over and over pumping comes up as a wow moment in getting better out of the seat.

For anyone with an open mind....

Pumping is not just the "free speed" but pump track or pump section riding is improving your balance and quickness same time it's getting you stronger. MTB riding has a "hesitation buys you nothing" element like skiing and other sports. A good job of a pump section or pump track gets you reacting at the speed you must vs the speed you want.

If you've skied moguls or done windsurfing you probably know that matter where you can't do it the way your mind might like. You have to adjust to what's right there and now. Difficult sections of riding MTB are that way. That's why or how pump track time is valuable.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

bitflogger said:


> I can only guess the two of you have minimal or no experience with it. Our trail region has a few of them, and where I was a ski area director we purposely built pump terrain for our lessons, learning and it's been part of why clinic/coach/lesson people seek them. We have near 200 people per year now partaking in lessons and clinics. Over and over pumping comes up as a wow moment in getting better out of the seat.
> 
> For anyone with an open mind....
> 
> ...


You keep on harping on pump track, are you Lee McCormack? I get it, you don't have to keep repeating the same thing. 🐴🔨


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

Pumptrack is great but for the slow, technical climbing the OP is talking about, I found practicing trials skills at home and sessioning on the trails work best.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

Gumby_rider said:


> Pumptrack is great but for the slow, technical climbing the OP is talking about, I found practicing trials skills at home and sessioning on the trails work best.


I just came back from my usual local ride. The easiest way to describe what I am working on is to scatter a pump track with bricks and put a couple of rock walls and trees across it. This is Hudson Valley, NY rocks and roots with nothing flat. I agree that trials and sessioning is what it takes. I did a bit of that today.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

bitflogger said:


> I can only guess the two of you have minimal or no experience with it.


Something specifically designed to be ridden standing without pedaling helps you stand and pedal up rough terrain?

Pumping the terrain is a great technique, but not a lot of crossover here.


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

old_er said:


> I just came back from my usual local ride. The easiest way to describe what I am working on is to scatter a pump track with bricks and put a couple of rock walls and trees across it. This is Hudson Valley, NY rocks and roots with nothing flat. I agree that trials and sessioning is what it takes. I did a bit of that today.


My technical climbing ability improved tremendously once I got decent at track stand and being able to lock the brakes and hop around front/back wheel separately and together. It's important to practice on different terrain angles as well. You can do that by putting the front wheel on the curb of higher step or ledge. Fitness will come naturally. Good luck.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

old_er said:


> I have gotten back into riding and live in the NY/NJ area. I've found that my old habits of seated climbing are not helpful in technical rocky and uphill terrain. Besides more riding what are some good exercises to improve standing pedaling endurance. My legs seem to turn into jelly after a while lately. I'm not a gym rat and prefer something I can do at home without equipment.


Are you on a hard tail? If you are on a full suspension there is little need to stand up. Or at least that is the case with my Ibis HD3. Since I switched to Ibis bikes (2006) I never really stand up. It happens only if I am caught in the wrong gear. If I am low enough I go through anything. (I am on e-thirteen 9-46 with a 26 chainring)


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

Davide said:


> Are you on a hard tail? If you are on a full suspension there is little need to stand up. Or at least that is the case with my Ibis HD3. Since I switched to Ibis bikes (2006) I never really stand up. It happens only if I am caught in the wrong gear. If I am low enough I go through anything. (I am on e-thirteen 9-46 with a 26 chainring)


<<<<<< This bike. Full suspension 130f/120r. There is terrain I ride where I need to drop the seat and stand otherwise the seat will kick my ass over the bars.


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

Gumby_rider said:


> My technical climbing ability improved tremendously once I got decent at track stand and being able to lock the brakes and hop around front/back wheel separately and together. It's important to practice on different terrain angles as well. You can do that by putting the front wheel on the curb of higher step or ledge. Fitness will come naturally. Good luck.


yep!!! go ride urban stuff or set up stuff at home. ride up stairs, ledges, jump off sh**t. one thing someone told me before was to stay low like a cat, kinda attack position i guess. i'll get low and try and balance, shift weight when/where needed. session hard technical climbs when you're out on the trail.

pumptracks are good for everything i'd think. where we live in santa cruz county the local trail building organization just built a new pumptrack that's very much like a mountain bike trail (at least to me). learning how to create or find speed or momentum and driving your pedals into the terrain when you're moving slow is an art form.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

nativeson said:


> yep!!! go ride urban stuff or set up stuff at home. ride up stairs, ledges, jump off sh**t. one thing someone told me before was to stay low like a cat, kinda attack position i guess. i'll get low and try and balance, shift weight when/where needed. session hard technical climbs when you're out on the trail.
> 
> pumptracks are good for everything i'd think. where we live in santa cruz county the local trail building organization just built a new pumptrack that's very much like a mountain bike trail (at least to me). learning how to create or find speed or momentum and driving your pedals into the terrain when you're moving slow is an art form.


That thing needs some rocks, roots, and trees. Nice golf course.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Maybe every 4 months i do intervals for about 3 weeks. They are like 3 minutes sprints. 
On flat i do about 15 rotations(counting 1 each time my right pedal is low) standing 
than about 8 rotations sitting
than about 13 rotations standing
than about 9 rotations sitting
than about 11 ....
you get the idea.
You just push for about 3 minutes with high intensity and some medium intensity
but you never rest. You get a good burn, you push your limits.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

old_er said:


> That thing needs some rocks, roots, and trees. Nice golf course.


Do you spend time doing trail work? That should be an automatic explanation or understanding. A paved pump track saves up to hours of labor per week and it guarantees a design that will work. I was just bummed to learn our replacing a dirt with paved is probably put off a year but it will be much better when I'm done and gone. Still, our area will have one paved pump track before year end.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

nativeson said:


> yep!!! go ride urban stuff or set up stuff at home. ride up stairs, ledges, jump off sh**t. one thing someone told me before was to stay low like a cat, kinda attack position i guess. i'll get low and try and balance, shift weight when/where needed. session hard technical climbs when you're out on the trail.
> 
> pumptracks are good for everything i'd think. where we live in santa cruz county the local trail building organization just built a new pumptrack that's very much like a mountain bike trail (at least to me). learning how to create or find speed or momentum and driving your pedals into the terrain when you're moving slow is an art form.


Nice. I was bummed this week to learn "my" paved pump track will probably not get done this season and I've stopped arguing with people who don't understand why the replacement will be paved. I'm just happy the maintenance will be out of my life and it will happen.

A nice dirt one not 5 mi away got some love this spring so that's all good. It reads like you understand how much benefit you get with some pump time.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

bitflogger said:


> Do you spend time doing trail work? That should be an automatic explanation or understanding. A paved pump track saves up to hours of labor per week and it guarantees a design that will work. I was just bummed to learn our replacing a dirt with paved is probably put off a year but it will be much better when I'm done and gone. Still, our area will have one paved pump track before year end.


I don't ride a mountain bike to go to a pump track, I ride on trails with natural objects on and around them. I'm glad you like pump tracks but your idea of biking is not mine. Thank you.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

bitflogger said:


> Do you spend time doing trail work? That should be an automatic explanation or understanding. A paved pump track saves up to hours of labor per week and it guarantees a design that will work. I was just bummed to learn our replacing a dirt with paved is probably put off a year but it will be much better when I'm done and gone. Still, our area will have one paved pump track before year end.


It also means if the designers screw it up you can't really fix it later. Of for that matter makes it very difficult to improve or just change later.

I get why pump tracks are paved in busy places. But personally, I can't see spending a bunch of time on them. I ride my bike to get away from crowds and people. Things like that are fundamentally built near big populations.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Ogre said:


> It also means if the designers screw it up you can't really fix it later. Of for that matter makes it very difficult to improve or just change later.
> 
> I get why pump tracks are paved in busy places. But personally, I can't see spending a bunch of time on them. I ride my bike to get away from crowds and people. Things like that are fundamentally built near big populations.


Good designers and builders make pump sections all over including miles from trailhead. There could be an outlier but I don't think there's any patter of big expenditures on professional paved pump tracks that are fail. They're a method to help address the two problems of growth and not enough riders who give.

It's only a small group that seems to spend a lot of time at the pump tracks but pretty much everyone who develops the skill finds it worth the effort. I tend to go to them at uncrowded times.

We just had the start of our lesson programs and first of several adult clinics for the season. Once again, learning to pump was enlightening for many. Naysayers are free to hold their beliefs but by the numbers - thousands - we keep getting feedback on how important pumping is, and how the effort to build and seek has been worthwhile. People who travel far to attend the clinics and tourists leave feedback on how our attention to item inventory in our trail systems really makes a difference.

A most telling ever incident was working our race that draws thousands of people in a roller spot. Over and over you'd see some gain on others where you can pump. Several were also the same riders not walking rock gardens or climbs. I'm not a racer but really appreciate the way that's improved my riding in tough stuff - a pump or few being as automatic as standing.


----------

